# rew wiring connections



## Guest (Apr 27, 2007)

A little confused on the wiring-- the more common setup seems to be as posted in the attached jpeg. However, I have found a few references on the web where the
left channel of the pc output is connected to the left channel of the pc line in. I do not understand why one would want this feedback loop in place. Should it be left disconnected at all times? Tnx.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Should it be left disconnected at all times?


Yes, except when you are creating the soundcard calibration file, then you use a short between the right channels out and in instead of the regular connections. After that, the file you created compensates for any response imperfections in the soundcard.

brucek


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

So can you run REW withouth the BFD in the picture to get at least a graph and start of what needs to be fixed?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So can you run REW withouth the BFD in the picture to get at least a graph and start of what needs to be fixed?


Yes, certainly.....

brucek


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Brukek - do you think this card in my PC will work- CHAINTECH AV-710?
http://www.short-media.com/img/450


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep..........


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

OK Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes....... do you have a question?

brucek


----------



## cburbs (Mar 27, 2007)

So going from the PC Sound card to SPL meter I use 1 single rca cable out of the right side to SPL meter?

Going from the line out to reciever I use a y-splitter cable and do I connect right and left Aux on Receiver or just Right on Receiver?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

cburbs said:


> So going from the PC Sound card to SPL meter I use 1 single rca cable out of the right side to SPL meter?


Well, you're actually going "from" the SPL meter "to" the sound card. But yeah, a single RCA cable is correct, and you can go into either right or left. Most of us use left because REW defaults there, I believe. I doesn't matter which, as long as you know which one you're using, and you specify it that way in REW's "Settings" menu.



> Going from the line out to reciever I use a y-splitter cable and do I connect right and left Aux on Receiver or just Right on Receiver?


I have an analog connection from my PC to my preamp that is in place 24/7, and both left and right are connected. That's how I use it. When you integrate your mains with your sub, you will definitely want them both (L/R in addition to the sub) playing at the same time, so it's best/easiest to use the L/R connection from the sound card to the receiver. REW will output the same signal on R/L (i.e., it's mono).


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So going from the PC Sound card to SPL meter I use 1 single rca cable out of the right side to SPL meter?


The PC soundcard line-in and line-out jacks are stereo, but we only want to use one of the two channels. To accomplish this, we use a stereo to two mono adaptor plugged into the line-out and one plugged into the line-in. Then we use the left or right channel and plug the mono SPL meters output into one of the line-in channels and connect one of the line-out channels to the receiver...



> Going from the line out to receiver I use a y-splitter cable and do I connect right and left Aux on Receiver or just Right on Receiver?


That's up to you. Some people just use a single channel on their receiver, but others use a Y splitter and plug it into left and right of the receiver....

brucek

edit.... oops, queeksdraw beat me to the punch again......


----------

